# Geschwindigkeitsvorteil durch Exists Operator?



## Maik.Neumann (7. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann es sein, dass der SQL INNER JOIN im Vergleich zu dem SQL EXISTS Operator immer etwas langsamer ausgeführt wird?

Ich habe eine Datenbanktabelle mit fast einer Million Datensätzen. Wenn ich diese Tabelle mit anderen Tabellen verbinden (joinen) möchte, dann dauert die Abfrage etwas sehr lange. 

Mein Vorhaben läuft allerdings schneller , wenn ich alle anderen Tabellen zuerst joine und anschließend innerhalb eines EXISTS Operators die große Tabelle mit vielen Datensätzen einbauen und dann mithilfe der SQL WHERE Klausel eine Verknüpfung zu den anderen deutlich geringer gefüllten Tabellen herstelle. Ich baue mir also quasi eine synchronisierte / korrelierte Unterfrage zusammen.

Könnte man also pauschal sagen, dass man einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil durch die Verwendung eines Exists Operators erzielt?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## stg (7. Jul 2014)

Zunächst mal sollte dir klar sein, dass es sich dabei grundsätzlich um verschiedene DB-Operationen handelt.

Für alles weitere, schaue z.B. mal hier:
IN vs. JOIN vs. EXISTS | EXPLAIN EXTENDED


----------

